# kuohita / salvaa



## Gavril

Moi,

Toisessa WR-palstassa keskusteltiin sitä, miksi kustutaan kuohittuja eläimiä lajittain: esim. suomessa sanotaan _ruuna_ (hevonen), _härkä _(nauta), ja niin edelleen. Tässä yhteydessä törmäsin sanaan _salvaa_, joka näyttää olevan harvinaisempi kuin _kuohita_, mutta joka näkyy esim. sanassa _salvokukko / salvukukko._

Onko tietääksenne merkityseroa sanojen _kuohita _ja_ salvaa _välillä, esim. siinä, mitkä eläimet voi kuohita ja mitkä voi salvaa?

(Olisi avuksi todennäköisesti, jos tietäisimme näiden sanojen alkuperäisestä merkityksestä, mutta jostakin syystä molemmat sanat puuttuvat Nykysuomen etymologisesta sanakirjasta. Ehkä ne löytyvät Suomen sanojen alkuperästä, jota en omista.)

Kiitos ja hyvää tammikuista iltaa!


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Gavril said:


> Moi,
> 
> Toisessa WR-palstassa keskusteltiin sitä, miksi kustutaan kuohittuja eläimiä lajittain: esim. _ruuna_ (hevonen), _härkä _(nauta), ja niin edelleen. Tässä yhteydessä törmäsin sanaan _salvaa_, joka näyttää olevan harvinaisempi kuin _kuohita_, mutta joka näkyy esim. sanassa _salvokukko / salvukukko. _
> 
> Onko tietääksenne merkityseroa sanojen _kuohita _ja_ salvaa _välillä, esim. siinä, mitkä eläimet voi kuohita ja mitkä voi salvaa?


Kuohia/kuohita ja salvaa merkitsevät mielestäni täysin samaa. Voit esim. kuohia sonnin, jolloin siitä tulee salvo-/salvuhärkä (tosin länsimurteissa riittää pelkkä härkä). Mutta nykyään itämurteissakaan salvo-/salvu- etuliitettä ei kuitenkaan juuri käytetä muulloin kuin kukko-sanan yhteydessä, vaan asia ilmaistaan käyttämällä sanaa kuohittu -> kuohittu pässi.




> (Olisi avuksi todennäköisesti, jos tietäisimme näiden sanojen alkuperäisestä merkityksestä, mutta jostakin syystä molemmat sanat puuttuvat Nykysuomen etymologisesta sanakirjasta. Ehkä ne löytyvät Suomen sanojen alkuperästä, jota en omista.)


Kuohita/kuohia-verbi tulee vanhasta murresanasta _kuoha_, joka tarkoittaa (orin) kivestä. Kuoha-sanan alkuperää en tunne, eikä se ole nykyään (ainakaan) yleisessä käytössä.
Salvaa on vanha murresana, joka murteesta riippuen tarkoittaa esim. katkaista tai loveta. Tarkempaa alkuperää en tiedä.


----------



## Finland

Hei!



MaijaPoppanen said:


> Salvaa on vanha murresana, joka murteesta riippuen tarkoittaa esim. katkaista tai loveta. Tarkempaa alkuperää en tiedä.



Tähän lisäisin vain sen verran, että Kielitoimiston sanakirjan mukaan "salvaa" ei ole murresana vaan ihan kirjakieleen kuuluva verbi. Ja kairjakielessä erotetaan "salvaa" (kuohita, kastroida) ja "salvoa" (loveta), vaikka murteissa nämä paradigmat menevät usein päällekkäin.

terv. S


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Finland said:


> Hei!
> 
> Tähän lisäisin vain sen verran, että Kielitoimiston sanakirjan mukaan "salvaa" ei ole murresana vaan ihan kirjakieleen kuuluva verbi. Ja kairjakielessä erotetaan "salvaa" (kuohita, kastroida) ja "salvoa" (loveta), vaikka murteissa nämä paradigmat menevät usein päällekkäin.
> 
> terv. S


Tarkoitukseni oli siis sanoa, että nykyinen salvaa-verbi on peräisin vanhasta murresanasta. En siis missään tapauksessa tarkoittanut, että salvaa-verbi olisi käytössä vain murteissa. Olen pahoillani, että en ilmaissut itseäni tarkemmin.

Lisäyksenä vielä:
Kotieläinten kanssa käytetään yleensä verbiä _leikata. _-> Meidän kissamme leikattiin eilen. Leikattu kissa.


----------

